# which colour ombination do U recomend?



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

Since I made my pigeonloft bigger, I'm thinking of getting a third pair of fantail. I can't decide on the colours though... I definitely want a black one but what should the other be? I can't choose between yellow, brown or white-brown. What would U choose and what kind of bebies would I get from the above combinations? Maybe U have pictures of bebies born from similar coloured parents?
Csilla


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't know, but for sure I won't get a brown pigeon with a black one!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

pluviru said:


> I don't know, but for sure I won't get a brown pigeon with a black one!!


I don't understand what is wrong with brown pigeons bred to blacks? All of the kids would be blacks or blues unless the black bird was a cockbird carrying brown.

By brown, are you actually referring to brown, or ash-red? Is the yellow recessive yellow or ash-yellow?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Csilla75 said:


> Since I made my pigeonloft bigger, I'm thinking of getting a third pair of fantail. I can't decide on the colours though... I definitely want a black one but what should the other be? I can't choose between yellow, brown or white-brown. What would U choose and what kind of bebies would I get from the above combinations? Maybe U have pictures of bebies born from similar coloured parents?
> Csilla


* Hi CSILLA, I would say get an INDIGO and mate to the black, and you will get ANDALUSIAN ,INDIGO, AND BLACK young. * GEORGE


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I don't understand what is wrong with brown pigeons bred to blacks? All of the kids would be blacks or blues unless the black bird was a cockbird carrying brown.
> 
> By brown, are you actually referring to brown, or ash-red? Is the yellow recessive yellow or ash-yellow?


Well, since I'm not as good in genetics as U r, let me put it this way: the yellow would be from 2 yellow parents, in other words without any other colours than yellow in bakground. The brown is more to the non-red colour. The white-brown one is aprox 60% white, the rest is brown, mostly on wings and tail. Hope I succeded to explain it somewhat.
Does it matter by the way which of the sexis is black? I' refering to the outcome of the colour of the babies...


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

george simon said:


> * Hi CSILLA, I would say get an INDIGO and mate to the black, and you will get ANDALUSIAN ,INDIGO, AND BLACK young. * GEORGE


Hi. By indigo U mean dark blue, right? Maybe U have pictures to show?  andalusian sunds interesting too, no idea what they look like... :-( 
the only "problem" whit Your suggestion is that I love brown ( in any shade) in pigeons so I really woulk like one of them to be yellow or brown.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Because if the black bird is male, that will give a different outcome than if the hen was black.


Does the yellow look like this:








That is recessive yellow.

Or does it look like these? (ash-yellow)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

And by brown, do you mean actual brown like these?
Browns:
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/brown.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/mookee_brown.html

Or do you actually mean ash-red like these? Ash-red is kinda brown-ish and many people call them brown until they learn the colors.
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/picturesredpigeons.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Indigo washes out the tailbar in blue and brown pigeons and gives the bars/checks on the shield a rusty red/brown color.

Indigo blue check:








Indigo blue velvet (t-pattern:










Andalusian is spread indigo (most commonly indigo on black). Gives the whole bird a dark blue gray color and the feathers may be laced a bit in a darker color.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

The yellow looks like the first one, the recessive yellow. Unfortunately the pictures on the brown ones didn,t work so I can,t answer on that one... I'll google the colours and come back to U. Which would be better U think, to buy a black hen or should the male be black?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Get black and brown The young cocks you raise will be split for brown. And you can reproduce more browns. Some breeds Sucha as the american fantail They use the dun color because it the standard color BUT you raise BROWNS good colored browns but show them in the DUN class at show. Funny I know. I had a cream bar cock over a black hen And raised 3 rounds they produced 1 deep colored brown each. Plus black They were american fantail/ standard fans. Never expected brown until they hatched and were very short downed then brown pin feathers. Because did not know what colors were masked


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Csilla75 said:


> The yellow looks like the first one, the recessive yellow. Unfortunately the pictures on the brown ones didn,t work so I can,t answer on that one... I'll google the colours and come back to U. Which would be better U think, to buy a black hen or should the male be black?


Edited so you can see the pictures 


Well, recessive yellow acts as a mask. Genetically, the bird could be red, brown, blue, pied, or anything really. But the recessive yellow covers it up. So the offspring will be a mystery until you try it  All of its kids would be split for recessive red (recessive yellow is the diluted version of RR). So mating them back to RY or RR birds will produce more of them


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry for the late reply.... here r the birds I can choose from:
recessive yellow (like the one on the first picture), 
white-brown, as this one: http://www.wysinfo.com/Pigeons/picts/White_brown_fantail_pigeon_cut_550_l.jpg
or choklad brown: http://cdn.cloudfiles.mosso.com/c33482/0ff28728-adb1-4929-842d-2032ef6199e4.jpg

the other I would like to be a pure black, similar to these: http://images04.olx.com.pk/ui/11/91...air-for-sale-AMAZONE-BREEDING-FARM-Multan.jpg

should the male or the female be the black one if I want more brown babies than black?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Csilla75 said:


> sorry for the late reply.... here r the birds I can choose from:
> recessive yellow (like the one on the first picture),
> white-brown, as this one: http://www.wysinfo.com/Pigeons/picts/White_brown_fantail_pigeon_cut_550_l.jpg
> or choklad brown: http://cdn.cloudfiles.mosso.com/c33482/0ff28728-adb1-4929-842d-2032ef6199e4.jpg
> ...


OK what you are calling brown is not brown But it is more resessive red. Black over resessive red would not work out the first 2 to 3 generations. It would be better to get a pair of reds. But if not then get the black and red put the young back over the bird that is resessive red and so on to get and set your wanted color. The pictures you show 1st is resessive red 2nd is a red saddle fantail. In fand the brown Even though it is a good rich brown Is called dun because of color class. AND brown is bred down from black just as lavender. analusion And such


----------

